# Bloody discharge- pregnant goat?



## goatsandroses (Mar 15, 2017)

I have a new goat who I thought to be about 4 months along (first timer)... she seemed to be plumping up and looking pregnant. Then last week her vulva looked super swollen and pinkand a few days later she had clear stringy discharge for a few days- based on how far along I thought she was I assumed it was just her losing her mucus plug. The swelling went down and now she has a bit dried blood on her vulva. I am wondering if she was in fact in heat, but the blood is throwing me for a loop. She's acting normal, like herself. 

Curious if this could be a late-stage miscarriage?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you look around for a fetus?


----------



## goatsandroses (Mar 15, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Did you look around for a fetus?


Yes. Haven't seen anything. 
It's not a lot of blood, like afterbirth but I don't know anything about goat miscarriage


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A lot of my ffs will have a little bit of bloody discharge when the cervix begins to stretch.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She might of miscarried, it is hard to say for sure if it was a little bit.

Any cuts around the vulva area or on the tail?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

how is your doe? mucus plug is a white glob, never seen blood in it..Blood is always worrisome to find. can you feel baby movement on the right side..may need to sit a while petting her to get a feel. what about her udder? filling up? tight? Ligs?


----------



## goatsandroses (Mar 15, 2017)

happybleats said:


> how is your doe? mucus plug is a white glob, never seen blood in it..Blood is always worrisome to find. can you feel baby movement on the right side..may need to sit a while petting her to get a feel. what about her udder? filling up? tight? Ligs?


thanks for asking...

Honestly, I am totally confused and more and more convinced she just went into heat. Only time will tell-ha! But her udder seems bigger than when i got here. no kicks. good reminder to feel her ligs. sigh, perhaps no babies this spring after all.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe Im sorry...maybe pull blood to see? Sometimes young does can get a plump udder when they first come into heat due to hormones....


----------



## goatsandroses (Mar 15, 2017)

Guess she really was losing her mucus plug! She gave birth tonight!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Goats love to mess with their owners!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

So, share the news- what did she have??????


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

:fireworks::boy::kidred::sun::clap:


----------



## goatsandroses (Mar 15, 2017)

Singleton baby buckling. Such a sweetie. They seem good but Mom is not very interested in eating- is that normal?

Not sure how to attach a pic


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Give her a B Complex shot and probiotics.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Did she eat her placenta? Sometimes they aren't very hungry for a little while if they've filled up on afterbirth.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a temp on her.

Any foul odor coming from her vulva area?


----------



## I love goats (Dec 20, 2017)

Would this be the plug disappearing


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I can't tell the angle makes it hard to see anything besides a bunch of hair


----------



## I love goats (Dec 20, 2017)

goat girls said:


> I can't tell the angle makes it hard to see anything besides a bunch of hair


I'll try to take another picture


----------



## I love goats (Dec 20, 2017)

Do these to Boer does look pregnant. If so they are due in the next week.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

#1 I would say no #2 maybe but doutfull


----------

